# Smoked Swiss



## BGKYSmoker (May 7, 2012)

Did this back in Jan. Cut open today for a snack.......Yum


----------



## rondewriver (May 7, 2012)

Really looks good! Will have to try smoking some cheese. Thanks. for sharing


----------



## smokinhusker (May 7, 2012)

Looks Yummy!


----------



## davidhef88 (May 7, 2012)

Swiss is my favorite. Gonna have to add this to my ever growing list of things to do.


----------



## barnesski1 (May 7, 2012)

Great looking cheese!  After seeing yours I'm going to try some swiss next time.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 8, 2012)

Time to cut some more cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I used the AMZNPS with apple pellets.


----------



## greenrn (May 8, 2012)

Your cheeses look delicious! Thanks for sharing!:241:


----------



## raquette (May 8, 2012)

You got real good color, how long did you smoke for?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 8, 2012)

Raquette said:


> You got real good color, how long did you smoke for?


It was like 2 hours


----------



## jp61 (May 8, 2012)

Say Cheeeeeese  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

They look great!


----------

